# Contest...WITH GRAND PRIZE!



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Best horse/pony in the snow contest! No riding pics...just horses/ponies!
You can enter up to TWO horses and up to TWO pictures of each. Winner will be revealed approx. Jan 6th in the evening. Winner will receieve ONE brand-new Horseware Ireland Amigo hood,no fill. In one of the sizes listed below (your choice) 
*Sizes: *XXS (54-57), XS (60-66) and S (66-69)
Here is the hood : Horseware Amigo Pony Neck Cover (No Fill)
$58.00 retail on sale...so get those pics up
Winner may need to pay 1/2 postage if it is super far. US only please unless you pay shipping :wink: Good luck all!


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

okay, what do you mean by "best horse/pony in the show (no riding pics)" ??? 

do you mean just post pics of your good looking horses or something:?:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Can we change it to just 4 pictures? I have pictures of a few different horses


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

888vegas888 said:


> okay, what do you mean by "best horse/pony in the show (no riding pics)" ???
> 
> 
> do you mean just post pics of your good looking horses or something:?:


Horse Pictures in the SNOW....not riding pics...just horses in the snow



equiniphile said:


> Can we change it to just 4 pictures? I have pictures of a few different horses



Sure why not!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome! Let's see what I have....having a hard time choosing just four LOL!

First one is thoroughbred gelding Excel (left with tongue out) and Thoroughbred mare Molly (right)
Second one is Latte, 7 month old mini colt
Third is Frappe, 5 1/2 month old mini/shetland filly
Fourth is Paso Fino gelding Arthur (left) and Percheron mare Lenox (right)


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Lacey!






















When is the contest being judged? 

And, wait, can we do 4 pictures of the same horse now? I'm confuzzled. lol If so, here are my two others...


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Here are my babies on a snow day


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome pics everyone!!! Keep em' coming!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

this is Reeco:









Harry:

















Reeco and harry together:


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Equiniphile, those minis are just too CUTE!!! You made my day!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mr G in the snow



















Fancy in the snow


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

RATHER BE RIDING said:


> Equiniphile, those minis are just too CUTE!!! You made my day!


 Awe thanks, they're best friends (not entering this picture, just putting it up for display )


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

Ohhh I wish I could participate. No snow in Florida.  I miss snow. These photos are all beautiful!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

omg! I love the mini!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

:-( it was warm over the weekend and almost all our snow just melted, we might get flurries tomorrow so if we do i will bring my camera when i feed and try to get some good ones, i could use the hood for my 19 year old donkey


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

if it snowed here i would loveee to put one up!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Im sorry for those who dont have snow  ......ill do another contest that isnt dependent on weather when this one is over 

Great pics so far everyone!!!


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

The bay/brown one is Cajun on one of our rare snow days, and the red one is Mac the same day  Father and son...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^Oh, you totally beat my pics. That is too cute!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

They are all SO cute.....this is going to be hard! Lol


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

the middle picture of the 2 of them..ahaha Cajun was overreacting, Mac was actually licking him, like full on puppy kisses it was hilarious cuz cajun looked soooo violated LOL


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hihi they look like big woolly mammoths.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Alright, I'll give it a go

The first 2 are for my mare Phoebe

The 3rd and 4th are for my gelding Solo, I know i'm in one of them but it only said no riding pics, I can put up a different one if it doesn't count

the last one is for my old mare Skye, even though Solo's in it too

=]


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

theres a collage and 3 single pictures


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

These are my Romeo and Demi


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

yea,piaffe...we don't hardly have snow..unless it's your place....Wish I could enter.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Last day!!! Should be judged by 7pmish tonight! Get your last minute pics up!!!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lassssst call! They will be judged at 8pm pacific when i get off work!!!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay! hopefully I can till get them in. Didn't notice this till now.


----------



## AllyKatSki1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Here are my 2! 1st is my 6 year old gelding and 2nd is my 3 year old mare


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Contest Results!!!*

*It was darn hard to choose and I gathered up a whole posse to help me This is what we have come up with! *

*dRUM roLL pLease......*

*FIRST PLACE-Beau Baby's second picture! I chose this one because it looks like he is making a snow angel*
*Second Place-AdenFire's 4th picture!*
*Third Place-Golden Horse's Second picture!*
*Fourth Place-Equiniphile's 4th picture!*

*Please PM me with what size you need xxxsmall,xxsmall,xsmall,or small and where you want it shipped *

*2-4th place...if you pay shipping I will also give you each a free brand-new Horseware Ireland Amigo hood in your size choice*

*CONGRATS WINNER AND NON-WINNERS YOU ALL HAVE LOVELY HORSES!!!!!*


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

YAY! Congrats...he does look like she is making a snow horse/angel  awww


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks! I was so lucky to get that picture, had jsut grabbed the camera. It was her first day at the new house.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome, thank you!! This is very generous of you  How much is shipping to 44256 and how would I do that through PayPal? I'm kinda new to the whole itnernet trading thing....hood size, my TBs are 15.3hh and 16.2hh so what do you think?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Awesome, thank you!! This is very generous of you  How much is shipping to 44256 and how would I do that through PayPal? I'm kinda new to the whole itnernet trading thing....hood size, my TBs are 15.3hh and 16.2hh so what do you think?




Lol...well...the biggest sz. I have is small so I can send one of those....

Shipping will be under $5 im sure.....I can ship it out and then let you know how much it was and you could paypal the ship money if thats sounds ok....


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I just want you all to know I had a size small and it fit my horse. She isn't a dinky size horse either....well I don't think so. XS fit the fjord cross and will also fit paso finos and such. Just an idea for you all.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Gidget said:


> I just want you all to know I had a size small and it fit my horse. She isn't a dinky size horse either....well I don't think so. XS fit the fjord cross and will also fit paso finos and such. Just an idea for you all.


I wonder if sizes differ between countries then as my lot all have these hoods on, my 12.2hh section B wears a small, my 13.2hh show pony, 15hh arab and 14hh connemara all wore a medium. My 15.2hh warmblood is currently wearing a medium but it is on the small side for him.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

personally...i think they run to accomandate a lot of different size horses...the small fit gidget reaaaally well. Her neck is a teeny tiny bit short and she has a medium size neck.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I know the contest is over but we didn't get snow till today, but i forgot my camera so i took pics with my phone and i wanted to share, i only have a pic of Legacy and Blue, Bella was too busy eating her hay to want to be photographed lol Here is Legacy 









And Blue


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sounds good, if it doesn't fit the TBs I can always use it for my little Paso Fino. What do I do as far as PayPal?


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

[/ATTACH]
these are some of my horses in the snow


----------

